# Top Water Lures with Replacement J Hooks



## ElReydelMar (Feb 20, 2016)

October 5, 2019 - Headed out to fish the evening topwater bite on the Wando. The tide was dropping out and I got started around 4:00pm. I picked at the trout and missed a bunch of fish. I think it was due to my changing out the treble hooks for "J" hooks on my top water lure. The Mirrorlure https://amzn.to/2nlb5S5 Poppa Dog seemed to catch more fish on every cast than the Heddon Super Spook.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I gave up on single hooks on top water. Too many misses.


----------



## ElReydelMar (Feb 20, 2016)

southerncannuck said:


> I gave up on single hooks on top water. Too many misses.


Me too! I put all the trebles back on this morning.


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

I just use the treble hooks. Bend the barbs down. Easier on the fish.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I’m not switching away from trebles- but not because of the hookups...

I always thought that without the trebles you changed the action that the maker worked so hard to create.

What I will do is change the size and strength of the trebles for specific advantages... On plugs for giant tarpon I’ll leave the front hook as is but change out the rear hook for one that’s two sizes bigger -and as strong as possible.

One thing is certain....Every hook is razor sharp and all of them have the barbs flattened with a pair of pliers.

Hard to beat a 4” mill bastard file for hook sharpening ...


----------



## fishgunner#1 (Oct 24, 2019)

thanks for the info, guess i'll just put up with floating grass


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

fishgunner#1 said:


> thanks for the info, guess i'll just put up with floating grass


Every few pops of the rod just pop it hard and return to normal cadence. Most of the time fish don’t care about a little grass on the hooks and this way you pop most of it off and there’s not enough left to impede the action. It’s a struggle when fishing down in South Texas more often than not. I caught a 33” redfish on a Spook that had a fist size ball of grass on it. I guess she wanted some salad.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I switch put the factory hooks on most lures to 3x strong trebles. J hooks never worked for me. I get less strikes and then miss the ones I get.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

They used to make a soft plastic "Spook" that you could rig with a wide gap bass hook. It was weedless and the action was decent but I just couldn't get a prop hook set with it. I lost so many damn fish with that stupid lure. I figure if you want to fish topwater in grass maybe toss a good ole bass fishing frog. Or even rip a big weedless worm. You can't foul one of those things up. Floating grass is irritating.


----------

